# CPU side fan



## retiarysword (Jul 19, 2009)

I need to upgrade my CPU/Heatsink on my rig, and was looking at my case and saw the CPU sits under the fan vent. I was just thinking, are there any heat sink/fan models out there what extend from the CPU to the fan vent?? I just thought it would improve cooling if the air came from outside the case, so it would be cooler.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

something like this?http://www.directron.com/ad01.html?gsear=1


----------



## retiarysword (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes actually. It does look like a pipe from a clothes drying machine repackaged


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

haha well they serve the same purpose =p


----------

